# USB keyboard not working on boot at grub [solved]

## h2sammo

is this normal?

logitech keyboard

i cant select a different kernel from my listLast edited by h2sammo on Sat Apr 30, 2011 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devsk

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> is this normal?
> 
> logitech keyboard
> 
> i cant select a different kernel from my list

 This is mosty BIOS controlled. Plug out the USB and plug it in back. A re-detection will happen and ur kbd will work.

----------

## Aquous

Try a different USB port (preferably a USB 1.1 port) or use a PS/2 port.

----------

## roarinelk

 *devsk wrote:*   

> This is mosty BIOS controlled. Plug out the USB and plug it in back. A re-detection will happen and ur kbd will work.

 

also enable the "USB legacy support" option in BIOS, this one controls USB input devices.

----------

## dE_logics

This's indeed a hardware issue. Buggy motherboard.

On my side, changing the ports worked.

----------

## h2sammo

i enabled USB legacy support and it worked. i wonder how come i was able to use it all without that enabled. thank you

----------

## dE_logics

This was for GRUB legacy right?

----------

## h2sammo

yes

----------

## dE_logics

Yeah that's why.

----------

## devsk

 *h2sammo wrote:*   

> i enabled USB legacy support and it worked. i wonder how come i was able to use it all without that enabled. thank you

 Wait a minute. Where did u enable this support?

----------

## h2sammo

BIOS

----------

